
Markdeep - haakon
http://casual-effects.com/markdeep/
======
detaro
The diagramming features are nice, although I suspect an editor for those
would be helpful.

Have to look into applying it offline somehow, it would be nice to be able to
export finished HTML files

~~~
kwhitefoot
It looks like all you need to do is save it from the web browser. At least
when I did it to the example file I got a page that has no scripts in it and
an svg diagram.

